# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ia vlen t'i dërgosh urim për ditëlindje një ish ?

## Anticlimacus

*Pershendetje te gjitheve, eshte hera e pare qe hap nje teme, pasi ka vetem 2-3 dite qe jam rregjistruar.

A ia vlen t'i dergosh nje mesazh urimi per ditelindje nje ish- partneri / partnerje, kur me te nuk flet me ? Hepohem me teper nga po, per te treguar xhentilese pavaresisht nga c'ka ndodhur. Megjithate, tjetri/tjetra mund ta marre sikur urimi nenkupton nje deshire per rifillim marredhenie ose pendim nga ajo/ai qe e dergon. Cili eshte mendimi juaj ? *

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Them se po. Nje urim nuk do ishte keq!

----------


## Zemrushja

*Nje urim nuk besoj se do beje dem..Nese ai person e merr per keq atehere nuk kupton konceptin e Respektit...

Zemrushja*

----------


## Blue_sky

Qe te evitosh keqkuptime mund ti shkruash perhere"une dhe partnerja ime te urojme ditelindjen"  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk e shoh si problem ti urosh ditelindjen nje njeriu qe ka zene dikur nje vend te rendesishem ne jeten tende,perkundrazi,do me dukej budallek sikur te mos ndodhte keshtu.

----------


## BaBa

Po ja vlen ti Cosh Urime

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> A ia vlen t'i dergosh nje mesazh urimi per ditelindje nje ish- partneri / partnerje, kur me te nuk flet me ?


_Pse jo ? Tregon se nuk te shqeteson  aspak fakti qe  nuk eshte me  me ty perkundrazi jeta   vazhdon edhe   pa te..........._
*Gezuar e  u befsh sa te dush ti  i  thuj.............lol*

----------


## Pasiqe

Nje urim mire eshte nqs eshte vetem urim.  Nje EX im me uroj ditelindjen njehere mbasi ishim ndare dhe s'kishim folur per ca kohe.  Meqe filluam te flisnim prape dhe te miqesihoshim thjesht si miq kuptohet, ai nenkuptoi se une doja te bashkohesha prape me te, dhe pastaj u nevrikos kur ja bera te qarte une qe nuk kishte shpresa ne ate drejtim.  Tani kush e kishte fajin?

----------


## Blue_sky

> Meqe filluam te flisnim prape dhe te miqesihoshim thjesht si miq kuptohet, ai nenkuptoi se une doja te bashkohesha prape me te, dhe pastaj u nevrikos kur ja bera te qarte une qe nuk kishte shpresa ne ate drejtim.  Tani kush e kishte fajin?


Ti qe i ke dhene muhabet ne formen e gabuar :P (j/k) Kur e sheh njeriu qe tjetri vazhdon te kete ndjenja i largohet me lezet.Pastaj ti mund ti thoje "jo" me fjale,por tek ne femrat fjalet me ate qe duam te themi ne te vertete s'perputhen perhere  :pa dhembe:   :djall sarkastik:  Si ta kuptojne te gjoret meshkuj se kur themi "jo" eshte vertete ajo qe mendojme apo e kunderta?

Pastaj,mesa kam vene re,dy njerez qe dikur kane qene bashke e kane shume me te lehte dhe me shume me pak ndjenja faji te ribashkohen sesa dy njerez pa nje te kaluar bashke.Ju c'mendoni te dashur anetare per kete?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Tani kush e kishte fajin?


*Ti   e   kishe  Fajin*.......... :pa dhembe:  




> Nje EX im me uroj ditelindjen njehere mbasi ishim ndare dhe s'kishim folur per ca kohe. Meqe filluam te flisnim prape dhe te miqesihoshim thjesht si miq kuptohet, ai nenkuptoi se une doja te bashkohesha prape me te



_Nese  Ai te uroi  thjesht  Ditelindjen kjo nuk do te thote se donte te ishte  shok me Ty........(thats it.)...... nje falenderim prej Teje do te ishte mese e mjaftueshme pse  duhet te hiqeshit  gjasme  sikur  u bete  shoke  ju?
Normalisht  edhe une po te isha  djale do menoja se:   Kjo Gio ....lol  perderisa po  vazhdon muhabetin me mua( si shok)  don te kthehet prap tek une.................lol   
S'kish  faji  djali ketu ne kete mes  e dashur.........._ :kryqezohen:

----------


## Pasiqe

Po ju pse po e mbani ate me hater edhe se njifni fare :pa dhembe:  ?

Une atij ja bera te qarte qe ne fillim qe te mos keqkuptoheshim dhe i thashe qe kemi kaluar kaq kohe bashke dhe do te ishte mire te mbeteshim miq.  Ai e pranoi ate fakt (ose me tha mua qe e pranoi) dhe pastaj u nxeh...  Gomar hesapi thuaj! :sarkastik:

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Po ju pse po e mbani ate me hater edhe se njifni fare


 ?

_Me ke gajas fare s'ka pune  Hatri ketu thjesht  Llogjika te con  ne ate Mendim kshuqe mos i  vej  Faj  Djalit........._ :pa dhembe:

----------


## FLORIRI

Ja vlen ore ja vlen

Por une si per ters i harroj ditelindjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

[QUOTE=Anticlimacus]*Pershendetje te gjitheve, eshte hera e pare qe hap nje teme, pasi ka vetem 2-3 dite qe jam rregjistruar.

A ia vlen t'i dergosh nje mesazh urimi per ditelindje nje ish- partneri / partnerje, kur me te nuk flet me ? Hepohem me teper nga po, per te treguar xhentilese pavaresisht nga c'ka ndodhur. Megjithate, tjetri/tjetra mund ta marre sikur urimi nenkupton nje deshire per rifillim marredhenie ose pendim nga ajo/ai qe e dergon. Cili eshte mendimi juaj ? * [/QUOTE

*O derman po te ktheheshin njerezit aq thjeshte mbas vetem me 1 urim kushedi ku do ishte Bota.Prandaj nuk ka gje te keqe.Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im.*

----------


## Anticlimacus

Ceshtja nuk eshte aq e thjeshte, une prandaj e hapa temen.
Varet nga menyra si eshte bere ndarja, se deri sa nuk flet me, kuptohet qe punet nuk kane shkuar fjolle.
Une vazhdoj te jem i mendimit qe per xhentilese mund te dergohet urimi, po qe te evitohet ajo qe thote Gio, me mire nje urim i shkurter

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Nje urim mire eshte nqs eshte vetem urim.  Nje EX im me uroj ditelindjen njehere mbasi ishim ndare dhe s'kishim folur per ca kohe.  Meqe filluam te flisnim prape dhe te miqesihoshim thjesht si miq kuptohet, ai nenkuptoi se une doja te bashkohesha prape me te, dhe pastaj u nevrikos kur ja bera te qarte une qe nuk kishte shpresa ne ate drejtim.  Tani kush e kishte fajin?


Gio, mos e caj koken, ai e kishte fajin. Nese ja ke bere nje gje te qarte, ja ke bere te qarte. Eshte problemi i tije nese ai nuk te ka besuar  :sarkastik:  , dhe jo problemi yt. 

Shume djem mendojne se vajzat flasin sa per te folur dhe nuk e kane vertete ate qe thone. Ne disa raste eshte e vertete. Vajzat thone gjera qe nuk i kane me te vertete se kane qef pak lajka. Por nje mashkull i zgjuar, i cili ka qene me ty dhe per pak kohe, duhet te jete ne gjendje te kuptoje kur ti e ke seriozisht. Dmth, e ke quajtur GOMAR me te drejte.  :pa dhembe:  

*Per temen:* Nese ti je duke folur me te, ose nuk je duke folur me te, por nuk ndihesh i/e ofenduar nuk eshte problem nese i uron. 

Nese ti ndihesh i/e ofenduar nga menyra se si jeni bere ISH, atehere nuk ja vlen. Datelindja nuk eshte arsye aq e forte per te gelltitur ofendimin. Vdekja, largqofte, mbase! Megjithate, nuk eshte fundi i botes dhe po i cove nje urim. Maksimumi do behesh pishman e do duash te hashe veten me dhembe.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bunny

Nqfse keni mbaruar ne mardhenje te mire- edhe keni komunikim si miq akoma nuk ka pse jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flori

sigurisht qe po , vetem nqs je ndar me te ne mynyr kafsherore ( grushta )

----------


## romeoOOO

*PO*, por vetem doja te shtoja qe nese ti (shembull), ke deshire ti dergosh urimet do te thote qe ke deshire te rifillosh dicka prap me te!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nqs ke mbajtur kontakte me te pse mos ti cosh,por nqs nuk flisni me per mua nuk ka vlere.

Lindi*

----------


## Antipatrea

Per mendimin tim varet nga rrethanat...edhe nqs do ti besh, atehere duhet ta besh ne menyre te tille qe te mos lesh vend per keqkuptime...

----------

